

How Much To Tax The American People To Pay Off Public Debt? - supremedata
http://blog.turbotax.intuit.com/tax-tips/how-much-we-need-to-tax-the-american-people-to-pay-off-the-public-debt/06292011-6644

======
jleyank
FWIW, Japan's at 225% of GDP (source Wikipedia) and they seem to be still
functioning. Although their financial systems haven't really recovered since
the bubble burst 2 decades or so ago.

~~~
samlevine
Basically anything under 100% is feasible to finance without too much cost to
the public. And once you get to the point where you want to go on an austerity
budget the point is to lower the deficit in most cases, not pay down the debt
(which would slow the economy, which you need to increase so that your debt
slowly becomes a lower percentage of GDP).

------
andrewstuart
The Australian GST has been very successful in pouring money into government
coffers, and over the years much of that revenue went into paying down
government debt.

